# Montage zum Boloangeln



## iruhs (3. September 2012)

Hallo!

bei uns im See stehen die Brassen sehr tief (9-12m). lang-lang so tief fischen fällt bei mir flach. daher angel ich mit der bolo vom boot aus unter der rutenspitze. leider habe ich des öfteren verhedderungen. hat jmd tipps zur verhedder-freien bebleiung bzw. montage? wäre euch sehr verbunden 

danke
lg


----------



## namycasch (4. September 2012)

*AW: Montage zum Boloangeln*

Petri.

Fische selber erst kurz mit der Bolo.

Habe mir sogenannte Wettkampfbleie besorgt und befestige 1-2 kleinere Schrotbleie ungefähr 10-15 cm über dem Haken.

Hat bis jetzt keine Probleme gegeben.

Petri.


----------



## Tricast (4. September 2012)

*AW: Montage zum Boloangeln*



namycasch schrieb:


> Petri.
> 
> 
> Habe mir sogenannte Wettkampfbleie besorgt und befestige 1-2 kleinere Schrotbleie ungefähr 10-15 cm über dem Haken.
> ...


----------



## iruhs (4. September 2012)

*AW: Montage zum Boloangeln*

keiner mehr tipps?

wie siehts aus wenn ich auf 6 meter im einheitlichen abstand gleichschwere bleie ranmache. dann müsste ja wenn ich seitlich runterlasse die montage waagerecht runtergehen und damit kanns keine verhedderung geben oder???


----------



## Dunraven (4. September 2012)

*AW: Montage zum Boloangeln*

Es gibt genug Bebleiungsschemata im Netz.
Du willst auf Grund fischen, also muss der Köder schnell unter. 
Was Du vorschlägst ist die Bebleiung für einen langsam absinkenden Köder der Fische im Absinken fängt und bei dem es lange dauert bis er am Grund ist.

Für das Angeln am Grund, wo der Köder schnell in den fängigen Bereich muss, gibt es die Zweipunkt Bebleiung. Der Name sagt alles, das Blei befindet sich an zwei Punkten. Eine kleine Menge über dem Vorfach, genug um den Köder da zu halten wo er sein soll, und die Hauptmenge eben weiter oben. 

Als Beispiel: 0,1g überm Vorfach und 0,9g soweit drüber dass der Haken das nicht berührt wenn Du das Vorfach am 0,1g Schrot nach oben hältst (sprich 10cm Vorfach die 0,9g z.B. 15cm über dem 0,1g Blei, bei 30 cm Vorfach eben z.B. 35cm.) Das verringert die Chance das der Haken sich in dem Blei verfängt.

Und was sind Wettkampfbleie, das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Tricast (4. September 2012)

*AW: Montage zum Boloangeln*

Mich interessiert auch noch warum eine Bolorute für´s Bootsangeln? Warum solch eine lange Rute?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (4. September 2012)

*AW: Montage zum Boloangeln*

Habe ich einen Denkfehler oder wäre eine Laufposenmontage an kürzerer Rute nicht deutlich besser zu handhaben?


----------



## wrdaniel (4. September 2012)

*AW: Montage zum Boloangeln*

Dachte ich mir eigentlich auch. Wuerde es wohl auch mit einem Slider versuchen. Ansonsten das ganze Blei relativ weit unten, damit du auf Tiefe kommst und ein kleines Schrot knapp ueberm Haken fuer die Anzeige.


----------



## Mulder (4. September 2012)

*AW: Montage zum Boloangeln*

Hm..
is mir aber ganz neu das ne Bolo Rute auf nem Boot geangelt wird ;+#d
Ich würd noch nichmal am See vom Ufer aus mit angeln.
Ne Bolorute verwende ich mit ner Laufblei-Montage am Fluss, wo meine Kopfrute nicht mehr hinkommt. |kopfkrat 
An nem tiefen See würd ich ne max 5m Rute nehmen, kleinen Stopperknoten bei gewünschter tiefe setzen, Waggler dran und ein freilaufendes Blei drauf. 
Kleines Blei am Vorfach zur Bisserkennung noch dran und fertig :m 

Gruß


----------



## Dunraven (5. September 2012)

*AW: Montage zum Boloangeln*

Naja von Bolo auf dem Boot habe ich zumindest schon gehört. Das man damit auch vom Ufer aus am See fischen kann ist mir auch bekannt. War zwar mal eine Notlösung da beim Hegefischen plötzlich ein See befischt werden musste, aber die Notlösung Bolo mit Waggler war dann bei einem Kollegen doch recht erfolgreich, wenn auch nicht die übliche Methode.

Aber warum nimmst Du eine Bolo mit Laufblei Mulder? Die ist doch normal auch dazu gedacht mit feststehender Pose zu fischen.
Und mit den max. 5m, evt. meint er so eine Rute ja schon mit Bolo? Ich habe auch eine alte 4,8m beringte Telestippe, da bin ich auch nie sicher ob ich die beringte Telestippe nennen soll oder kurze Bolo, denn mit letzterem können die meisten heute mehr anfangen als mit beringter Telestippe.  Ist ja auch das selbe in 4,8m statt z.B. 6m.


----------



## ulli1958m (5. September 2012)

*AW: Montage zum Boloangeln*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Und mit den max. 5m, evt. meint er so eine Rute ja schon mit Bolo? Ich habe auch eine alte 4,8m beringte Telestippe, da bin ich auch nie sicher ob ich die beringte Telestippe nennen soll oder kurze Bolo, denn mit letzterem können die meisten heute mehr anfangen als mit beringter Telestippe.  Ist ja auch das selbe in 4,8m statt z.B. 6m.


Hi@all
ab wann ist es eine Bolorute??

Antwort: 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bologneserute

4,8m iss keine Bolo *smile*

Gruss
Ulli #h


----------



## Tricast (5. September 2012)

*AW: Montage zum Boloangeln*

Aber was sind nun "Wettkampfbkeie"???????

Gruß Heinz


----------



## mrbronx (5. September 2012)

*AW: Montage zum Boloangeln*

Moin,

mal schnell noch diese Frage zum Wettkampfblei beantworten bevor OT zu Ende ist 

Blei in länglicher Tropfenform mit Silikonschlauch durch die Achse durch die die Schnur geführt wird.

Wettkampfblei deswegen weil sie:


schnell auswechselbar sind
sich leicht auf der Schnur verschieben lassen und sie dabei nicht beschädigen
deshalb der Silikonschlauch in der Mitte
die Tropfenförmige Form?, ... hm weils gut ist 
gibts in unterschiedlichen Größen von 1,5 -15 Gramm z.B. von J*n*i

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=JenziWettkampfblei


----------



## Tricast (5. September 2012)

*AW: Montage zum Boloangeln*

Danke für die Antwort.

Heinz


----------



## wrdaniel (5. September 2012)

*AW: Montage zum Boloangeln*

Weiterer Vorteil von den "Wettkampfbleien", sie wiegen ziemlich genau das was draufsteht. Bei günstigeren hat man ja oft mal ne Schwankung von +-25%.

Bolo mit Laufpose macht dann Sinn, wenn man recht grosse Posen verwendet, und den Anschlag besser durchbekommen möchte.


----------



## Dunraven (5. September 2012)

*AW: Montage zum Boloangeln*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Hi@all
> ab wann ist es eine Bolorute??
> 
> Antwort:
> ...



Und was sind dann meine 8,9m DAM tele Lithanium und meine 9m Triana Twister? |supergri
Verdammmt da hat5 man mich ja betrogen da sie als Boloruten verkauft wurden. 

Und diese "Betrüger"  von Sensas, die verkaufen doch tatsächlich 4,8m Ruten und 4,75m Ruten als Bolos. |scardie:


----------

